# Stuck in traffic? :D



## Nocturne (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlzoL-wQwio

I. Want. Now.


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats just. Awesome.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, I wonder if I can get something like that for my phone.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha. His face at the end ^^


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 18, 2009)

yeeah,i feel exactly the same when i get stuck,hope i could do that but with an assault rifle from the roof of my car  that would be awesome xDD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 18, 2009)

Meh, The app is fun the first 2 times you use it, but then it just gets Lamer and Lamer...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 18, 2009)

ivanstrelok said:


> yeeah,i feel exactly the same when i get stuck,hope i could do that but with an assault rifle from the roof of my car  that would be awesome xDD


 
IAWTC. There are too many people that are illegals that drive without licenses in where I live. Apparently the middle of the 2 lane road counts as a lane, they are exempt from driving the speed limit (Always too fast or too slow), and liberal groups always bail them out when they get caught for driving without a license, or insurance.


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 18, 2009)

lol at that guy and his painted interior


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2009)

"Dat nigga cuttin me off?!!! BAHHHH"


Nice video lolz  was also funny to hear him giggle like a girl at the very end.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 18, 2009)

Black people make the world better.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol, that was awesome


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 19, 2009)

If there was no reason for me to get an iphone, there is now


----------



## Shino (Aug 19, 2009)

...

...

I...

Wow. I... I can't even come up with some witty remark right now. Just... wow.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> If there was no reason for me to get an iphone, there is now



I'll look that for a normal phone, maybe there won't have to be one afterall :V


----------



## Jack (Aug 19, 2009)

that was frekkin hilarious. and totally how I feel in traffic!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 19, 2009)

i laughed so hard I got a headache XD


----------



## Bandy (Aug 19, 2009)

*Lucky I don't really have traffic where I live. 

I think his giggle at the very end was hilarious. The best part is when the guy cut him off.
*


----------



## Liam (Aug 19, 2009)

Made me lol (ie smiled for realz)


----------

